# La fonctionnalité "Accès à mon MAC" ne fonctionne pas comme prévu



## Wellouuu (28 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Nous sommes une équipe de 8 à utiliser différents modèles de Mac (3 MacBook air, 2 Mac mini et 3 MacBook pro, avec Mojave (10.14.5) installé partout). Pour travailler ensemble, nous avons besoin de partager un calendrier et un carnet d'adresse. A cette fin, j'ai créé un compte iCloud que j'ai connecté sur toutes les machines du bureau. 

Tout se passait bien avec cette configuration jusqu'à il y a peu. Mes collègue ont commencé à remarquer que des applications se partageaient entre les ordinateurs (notamment Mail) ainsi que des copier-coller qui passaient d'une machine à l'autre (un utilisateur copie du texte de son côté, et un autre utilisateur récupère ce texte en faisant coller). Et ce, de manière complètement aléatoire. Ce comportement n'étant pas désiré, j'ai cherché une solution à ce problème sur les forums d'internet jusqu'à trouver plusieurs sujets mentionnant la fonctionnalité "Accès à mon Mac".

Cependant, en voulant désactiver la fonctionnalité, je me rend compte qu'elle n'apparait simplement pas dans la liste des services iCloud (voir impression d'écran ci-dessous), pourtant, les effets sont bien là.







 Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire s'il s'agit bien du service "Accès à mon Mac" qui provoque cette situation. Si tel est le cas, comment le désactiver autrement qu'en passant par les préférences système ? 

Je remercie d'avance les personnes qui  prendront le temps de lire mon post et de m'aider à trouver une solution.


----------



## guytoon48 (28 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
« Accès à mon Mac » fait désormais parti de l’histoire : https://www.mac4ever.com/actu/143984_acces-a-mon-mac-fini-pour-tout-le-monde-des-cet-ete


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2019)

Dans MacG, il y a aussi cet article... https://www.macg.co/macos/2019/05/l...isparaitra-completement-le-1er-juillet-106359


----------



## Wellouuu (29 Août 2019)

Merci pour vos réponse. Je vais vérifier qu'il ne s'agit pas donc d'un problème de mise à jour.


----------

